# إختبار compaction الدمك للتربه



## eyadcon2005 (3 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواني المهندسين جميعا ،،،، كيف حالكم 


كان لديا استفسار قبل فترة قمت باخذ عينات من التربة كاستشاري برفقة المقاول سته عينات لاجراء اختبار الدمك عليها بطريقة المخروط sand dry density
وكانت التربة اقرب للرملية فكانت نتيجة العينات كاالتالي 
99%,98%,98%,100%,102%,103%

فأريد ان اعرف هل هذه النتائج المعمليه منطقية ام لا علما بان النتائج كانت عن طريق معمل من طرف المقاول وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

eyadcon2005 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخواني المهندسين جميعا ،،،، كيف حالكم
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## omshazly (3 يونيو 2013)

أخي الكريم
طبعا مش لازم يكون اول تفسير انه غش
هناك عوامل اخرى مثل omc نسبة الرطوبة عند اختبار البركتور 
كما انه ممكن يكون فيه اختلاف في التدرج الحبيبي للتربة عن التربة التي تم عمل اختبار البركتور لها 
وبعدين بعد الدراسة الجدية للمكان والتربة المدموكة وعينات الاختبار تقدر بعد كدة تقول فيه غش او لا
شكرا


----------



## البلتاجى (3 يونيو 2013)

غالبا التربه التى تقوم بعمل اختبار الدك لها مش التربه التى قمت بعمل التدرج الحبيبى لها

و الصح تعمل تدرج حبيبى و كثافه لكل كميه مورده للموقع 

و دى لعبه بيلعبها مقاولى الردم ,,, يعملوا تدرج حبيبى و كثافه لنوع من التربه و يوردوا تربه أفضل منها عشان مع الدمك القليل تأتى بنسب دمك أعلى و راجع العمليات الحسابيه لاختبار الدك و هتكتشفها


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

omshazly قال:


> أخي الكريم
> طبعا مش لازم يكون اول تفسير انه غش
> هناك عوامل اخرى مثل omc نسبة الرطوبة عند اختبار البركتور
> كما انه ممكن يكون فيه اختلاف في التدرج الحبيبي للتربة عن التربة التي تم عمل اختبار البركتور لها
> ...



السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للسببين المذكورين عاليه من حضرتك . اذا حدث احداهما او كلاهما فهو الغش بعينه.
1-هناك عوامل اخرى مثل omc نسبة الرطوبة عند اختبار البركتور.بالنسبة لهذا الشرط اذا قلت او ذادت نسبة الرطوبه فى الموقع عن omc سوف تحصلين على نتائج اقل وليست اعلى .
من ضمن شروط الاختبار ان يتم فى خلال 24 ساعة من انتهاء عملية الدمك . وفى الاجواء شديدة الحرارة يفض أن يتم الاختبار بعد انتهاء عملية الدمك مباشرة . لضمان اجراء الاختبار لنسبة الرطوبة الفعلية اثناء الدمك.

كما انه ممكن يكون فيه اختلاف في التدرج الحبيبي للتربة عن التربة التي تم عمل اختبار البركتور لها.
كيف يحدث ذلك بدون ان يكون هناك تبديل للعينات 



ولمعرفة كيف يتم تحديد نسبة الدمك
نسبة الدمك =( اقصى كثافة جافة للتربة فى الموقع/اقصى كثافة جافة للتربة يتم تحديدها فى المعمل)*100

اقصى كثافة جافة للتربة فى الموقع : تتم عن طريق اختبار المخروط sand cone test
اقصى كثافة جافة للتربة يتم تحديدها فى المعمل : تتم عن طريق اختبار بروكتور القياسى او المعدل proctor test


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

* · **[FONT=&quot]اختبار تعيين الكثافة في الموقع للتربة بطريقة المخروط الرملي[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Density of Soil in-place by Sand Cone Method[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
إن تعيين كثافة التربة في الموقع له أهمية كبيرة في الأعمال الترابية وأعمال طبقات الأساس ويمكن قياس هذه الكثافة بعدة طرق من أهمها طريقة المخروط الرملي.
الغرض من التجربة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تعيين كثافة التربة في الموقع في حالتها الطبيعية أو بعد الدمك.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المساعدة في إيجاد الكثافة الجافة في الموقع والتي من خلالها يمكن إيجاد نسبة الدمك المطلوبة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الأدوات المستخدمة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إناء زجاجي مملوء برمل قياسي.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مخروط معدني.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قاعدة الجهاز بها ثقب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ميزان حساس.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فرن تجفيف .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أدوات حفر وتنظيف.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أوعية غير منفذة للماء.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]خطوات التجربة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يسوى سطح الموقع بعمق 5 سم تقريباً ، وتزال جميع المواد السطحية الغير مرغوب فيها في المكان المراد حساب كثافة الحقل فيه .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]توضع القاعدة الخاصة بالجهاز فوق المكان المراد حساب الكثافة عنده على أن تثبت القاعدة بالأرض جيداً ، وتحفر حفرة بقطر الثقب وبعمق الطبقة المدموكة ، وفي حالة الأرض الطبيعية يكون العمق في حدود 15 سم إلى 20 سم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يجمع ناتج الحفر في وعاء غير منفذ للرطوبة والماء ، ويتم وزن العينة فور إخراجها .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يوزن القمع الرملي والإناء وهو مملوء بالرمل قبل إجراء التجربة ، بعد ذلك يوضع الإناء مع القمع والرمل مقلوباً فوق الحفرة ثم يفتح الصنبور لإنزال الرمل في الحفرة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بعد امتلاء الحفرة والقمع بالرمل القياسي يقفل الصنبور ، ثم يرفع القمع الرملي والإناء ويوزن ما تبقى من الرمل القياسي .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يتم حساب وزن الرمل الذي ملأ الحفرة بعناية تامة . 
وزن الرمل الذي ملأ الحفرة= وزن الرمل الذي يملأ الإناء – وزن الرمل المتبقي – وزن الرمل الذي يملأ القمع[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يتم تعيين كثافة الرمل القياسي المستخدم في إجراء التجربة وذلك بأن يملأ وعاء معلوم الحجم بالرمل القياسي ويسوى سطحه ثم يوزن .
كثافة الرمل القياسي = وزن الرمل في الوعاء جم/سم3
حجم الوعاء[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]8. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يتم تعيين حجم الحفرة وذلك كالآتـي : 
حجم الحفرة = وزن الرمل الذي يملأ الحفرة سم3
كثافة الرمل القياسي[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]9. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كثافة التربة في الموقع :
كثافة التربة في الموقع (الرطبة) = وزن التربة المستخرجة من الحفرة جم/سم3
حجم الحفرة
الاحتياطات الواجب مراعاتها عند إجراء التجربة :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يجب عدم لمس أو هز الجهاز أثناء إجراء التجربة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يجب حفظ العينة المستخرجة من الحفرة في وعاء غير منفذ للماء.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إذا كان الاختبار على طبقة الأساس وما تحت الأساس تؤخذ الحفرة بكامل عمق الطبقة المدموكة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إذا كان الاختبار على طبقة الأرض الطبيعية تؤخذ الحفرة بعمق 15 سم إلى 20 سم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يجب تعيين المحتوى المائي للتربة بسرعة حتى لا تفقد التربة رطوبتها ، وذلك بتجفيفها في فرن درجة حرارته من 105 إلى 110 درجة مئوية ولمدة 24 ساعة.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]6. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يجب التأكد من ضبط الميزان قبل استخدامه .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أي أحجار كبيرة ترجع إلى الحفرة مرة ثانية [/FONT]*


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (3 يونيو 2013)

اتذكر مقاول . كنا شغالين وعلي باله انه السودانيين ما بغشوا عشان كده ما بيتوقعوا زول يغش (طيبه = عبط). 
علمته انه ممكن الواحد لمنسوب الماسوره يثبت القاما علي المنسوب المطلوب ويقرا القرايه بتجيه صاح . حاول يطبقها علي وانا شكيت في القرايه وشبكته انزل انزل الي ان طبق المتر الاول في القاما وهنا انا انفجرت بالضحك لانه كان بينزل القاما .
العلاقه شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المعمل ده طبق القامل شديد.
النسبه دي هي نسبة الفراغات يعني 99% معناها انه 1% هواء لكن 102% دي مستحيله لانه لو صابي حديد بيكون فيه حبة هوا .
اول حاجه غلط انه يكون في معمل من طرف المقاول .
اذا ما عرفت النسبه بتاعة الاختبار او حدود النتيجه ح تكون مشكله بالنسبه ليك .لازم تعرف قبل الاختبار انه العينه ح تجيب ولا لا بالتقريب .لاحظ اثر المنداله.


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]اختبار الدمك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Compaction (Proctor ) Test[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتم في اختبار الدمك تحديد العلاقة بين الكثافة الجافة للتربة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]dmax[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**g**[FONT=&quot]والمحتوى المائى ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]W[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ) ومن ثم تحديد الكثافـة الجافـة العظمى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Maximum Dry Unit Weight[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( والمحتـوى الرطوبـي الأمثـل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Optimum Moisture Content, (OMC[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) للتربة باستخدام طريقتي اختبار بروكتور ، وذلك من أجل تحديد الكثافة القصوى والرطوبة المثلى التي ستقارن بها الكثافة الحقلية ، وكذلك تحديد الطاقة التي تتعرض لها التربة في الدمك في المعمل لتمثيلها على الطبيعة باستخدام أدوات ومعدات الدمك المختلفة . والطريقتان المستخدمتان للدمك همــا :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اختبار بروكتر القياسي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Standard Proctor Test[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اختبار بروكتر المعدل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Modified Proctor Test[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الطاقة المبذولة في الدمك ( كيلوجول /م3) = 
(عدد الطبقات × عدد الضربات × الارتفاع (م) وزن المطرقة (نيوتن ))/حجم القالب (م3)
فمثلا الطاقة المبذولة في الطريقة القياسية باستخدام قالب قطره 101.60ملم = 593.7كيلوجول /م3 وعند تمثيل الطريقتين على رسم بياني نجد أن في الطريقة المعدلة تكون التربة خالية من الهواء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Air Voids Zero[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] عندها تكون التربة مشبعه تماماً بالماء.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طريقة الاختبار :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المواصفات الفنية . 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ASTM D- 698-78[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] & [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]D – 1557 –78[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AASHTO T – 99[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] -90 & [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]T – 180 –90[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
هناك أربعة طرق لعمل هذا الاختبار وهي :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الطريقة الأولى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Method A[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] باستخدام الوعاء الأسطواني (101.60ملم ) وتربة مارة من منخـل رقم 4 (4.75ملم) وزنها 3 كيلوجرام تقريباً .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الطريقة الثانية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Method B[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] باستخدام الوعـاء الأسطواني (152.4ملم ) وتربة مارة من منخـل رقم 4 (4.75ملم) وزنها 7 كيلوجرام تقريباً .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الطريقة الثالثة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Method C[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] باستخدام الوعـاء الأسطواني (101.60ملم ) وتربة مارة من منخـل رقم 0.75 (19 ملم) وزنها 5 كيلوجرام تقريباً .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الطريقة الرابعة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Method D[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] باستخدام الوعـاء الأسطواني (152.4 ملم ) وتربة مارة من منخـل رقم 0.75 (19 ملم) وزنها 11 كيلوجرام تقريباً .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الأدوات المستخدمة .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أدوات الدمك وتشمل .
- قالب الدمك الأسطواني [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Mold[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] حسب الطريقة المتبعة . 
- حلقة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Collar[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وقاعدة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Base Plate[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] . 
- مطرقة الدمك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Rammer[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] , إما يدوية أو ميكانيكية .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مناخل حسب الطريقة المتبعة .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أداة استخراج العينة ( رافعة ) ومسطرة .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ميزان وفرن تجفيف .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الطريقة .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جهز حوالي 3 كيلوجرام من التربة المارة من منخل رقم 40 والتي تم تحديد نسبة الرطوبة الطبيعية لها ، ثم أضف إليها الماء للحصول على محتوى مائي حوالي 4 ٪ أو 5٪ أقل من المحتوى الرطوبي الأمثل للتربة ثم اخلط التربة جيداً .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قس وزن القالب الأسطواني مع القاعدة وليكن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]W1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اربط القاعدة والحلقة المعدنية والأسطوانة مع القالب .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ادمك التربة على ثلاث طبقات في حالة استخدام الطريقة القياسية ، أو خمس طبقات في حالة استخدام الطريقة المعدلة . ادمك كل طبقة 25 مرة قبل إدخال الطبقة التالية ، وذلك باستخدام المطرقة والارتفاع بالطريقة القياسية أو المعدلة التي سبق شرحها .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]افصل الحلقة عن القالب وباستخدام المسطرة أزل التربة الزائدة لتتساوي مع سطح القالب ، وفي حالة وجود فجوات أضف مواد ناعمة أو خشنة لملء الفراغات .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قس وزن القالب الأسطواني مع القاعدة والتربة المدموكة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]W2[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]افصل القاعدة ثم استخرج عينة التربة باستخدام الرافعة .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]8. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خذ عينة ممثلة من التربة المدموكة من أسفل ووسط وأعلى القالب ( حوالي 100جم) لتحديد المحتوي المائي .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]امزج التربة مع التربة المتبقية وأضف حوالي 2 ٪ من الماء واخلطهما جيداً .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]10. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كرر الخطوات من 4 إلى 8 عدة مرات حتى تلاحظ أن وزن القالب مع القاعدة والتربة بدأ يقل رغم زيادة الماء ثم سجل بعدها محاولتين .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]11. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الكثافة الرطبة للتربة [/FONT]**g**[FONT=&quot]wet[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] = وزن التربة ÷ حجم الوعاء 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الكثافة الجافة للتربة [/FONT]**g**[FONT=&quot]d[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] =الكثافة الرطبة للتربة [/FONT]**g**[FONT=&quot]wet ÷ ( 1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] + المحتوى المائي )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]12. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ارسم الكثافة الجافة للتربة [/FONT]**g**[FONT=&quot]d[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مع المحتوى المائي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]w[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] على رسم بياني والتي ستشكل منحنى ومنه حدد الكثافة الجافة العظمى للتربة [/FONT]**g**[FONT=&quot]d max[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ، وهي أعلى نقطة في المنحنى ويمثل المحتوي المائي لهذه النقطة المحتوى الرطوبي الأمثل([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]OMC[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*​


----------



## اسراء اسامه (3 يونيو 2013)

كيفيه تحديد عدد العينات المطلوبه للاجراء الاختبار .وهل هي بتكون عشوائيه ولا فيه اماكن معينه يتم اخذ العينه منها


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> كيفيه تحديد عدد العينات المطلوبه للاجراء الاختبار .وهل هي بتكون عشوائيه ولا فيه اماكن معينه يتم اخذ العينه منها



السلام عليكم
يتم تحديد عدد النقاط تؤخذ نقطة لكل 150- 200 م2 من الاحلال ( مثلا 1000 م2 ستم اخذ من 5 - 7 نقاط )
ويراعى ان تكون النقاط موزعة على كامل مسطح الاحلال وممثله له. ويتم اخذها بطريقة عشوائية غير محدده سلفا .


----------



## اسراء اسامه (3 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يتم تحديد عدد النقاط تؤخذ نقطة لكل 150- 200 م2 من الاحلال ( مثلا 1000 م2 ستم اخذ من 5 - 7 نقاط )
> ويراعى ان تكون النقاط موزعة على كامل مسطح الاحلال وممثله له. ويتم اخذها بطريقة عشوائية غير محدده سلفا .


>
طب اقل عدد عينات كام مثلا عندنا مساحه 150م2 او 100م2 هل هناخذ عينه واحده بس


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> >
> طب اقل عدد عينات كام مثلا عندنا مساحه 150م2 او 100م2 هل هناخذ عينه واحده بس



السلام عليكم

للاجابة على هذا السؤال لابد من فهم ماهية الاختبار . التكنيك الخاص به وكيف يتم

الاختبار عبارة عن جزئين 
1- اختبار بروكتور القياسى او المعدل ( وغالبا ما يكون المعدل ) وفية يتم تحديد اقصى كثافة كثافة جافة للاحلال عن طريق المعمل ومن المهم معرفة أن هذا الاختبار يتم لمرة واحدة فقط ( وتكاليف هذا الاختبار حوالى 300 - 400 جنية )
حيث نوع تربة الاحلال واحد لم يتغير خلال الطبقات وبالتالى فأن اقصى كثافة جافة له ستكون واحده 

2- اختبار المخروط sand cone test وعن طريقة يتم تحديد اقصى كثافة جافة للاحلال فى الموقع وهذا الاختبار غير مكلف ويتم اجراءه فى الموقع ولا يحتاج الى وقت طويل ( يمكن اجراء 10 اختبارات خلال ساعه واحدة ) 
ومن ثم عند التعاقد مع مكتب لعمل اختبارات الدمك فى حالة ان الموقع متسع المساحة يتم التعاقد والحساب بالنقطه . اما فى حالة ان الموقع صغير 
150 او 200 م2 كما ذكرتى فيشترط المكتب أن تكون طريقة الحساب بالزيارة بالاضافة الى تاليف الانتقالات ومنة ثم فلا قيمة للتوفير فى عدد النقط فى هذة الحالة .
اما من الناحية النظرية البحته فأقل عدد يمكن اخذة هو نقطه واحده وهو عادة ما لا يتم فى الواقع للاسباب السابقة 

ومن ثم تكون نسبة الدمك = (اقصى كثافة جافة يتم تحديدها فى الموقع / اقصى كثافة جابة لتربة الاحلال يتم تحديدها فى المعمل)*100 
ويجب ألا تقل النسبة عن 95 % 

اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة بسيطه وواضحه ووافية .


----------



## ozcan (4 سبتمبر 2013)

في طرق جديدة للاختبار ولا بس الطريقتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## amr2021 (6 ديسمبر 2014)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> * · **اختبار تعيين الكثافة في الموقع للتربة بطريقة المخروط الرملي*
> 
> *Density of Soil in-place by Sand Cone Method**
> إن تعيين كثافة التربة في الموقع له أهمية كبيرة في الأعمال الترابية وأعمال طبقات الأساس ويمكن قياس هذه الكثافة بعدة طرق من أهمها طريقة المخروط الرملي.
> ...



عند الردم على طبقات ما هو عمق ردم الطبقة الواحدة ؟ 
بالنسبة لاختبار تعيين الكثافة الحقلية باستخدام المخروط والرمل ما هى شروط اجراؤه ؟ ما هو عمق الحفرة الطلوب عملها لاخذ العينة ؟

ارجو الافادة وشكرا"


----------



## مهندس سمير (6 ديسمبر 2014)

amrnassarallam قال:


> عند الردم على طبقات ما هو عمق ردم الطبقة الواحدة ؟
> بالنسبة لاختبار تعيين الكثافة الحقلية باستخدام المخروط والرمل ما هى شروط اجراؤه ؟ ما هو عمق الحفرة الطلوب عملها لاخذ العينة ؟
> 
> ارجو الافادة وشكرا"


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من الامور المهمه هو ان يكون الرمل القياسي المستخدم نظيفا وان يكون معروف الكثافه لانه الاساس في كل العمل ....يجب تسوية المكان الذي ستوضع فوقه صينية التجربه لتثبيتها بالارض جيدا ....يجب اخذ كل التراب الخارج من الحفره ...عمق الحفره لا يزيد عن 15 سم ..اذ انه من غير المعقول ان تكون المواصفه تنص على دمك طبقات بارتفاع 20 سم للطبقه ونقوم نحن بالحفر حتى اختراق الطبقه الثانيه ...الانتباه الى ترقيم العينات وفق ترقيم عينات الرمل القياسي الذي خرجنا به من المختبر ....الانتباه الى تلاعب قد يحدث من بعض المقاولين بوضع كتل حجريه في عينة التربه لان هذا يزيد الكثافه الرطبه وبالتالي تزداد الكثافه الجافه


----------



## amr2021 (6 ديسمبر 2014)

مهندس سمير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> من الامور المهمه هو ان يكون الرمل القياسي المستخدم نظيفا وان يكون معروف الكثافه لانه الاساس في كل العمل ....يجب تسوية المكان الذي ستوضع فوقه صينية التجربه لتثبيتها بالارض جيدا ....يجب اخذ كل التراب الخارج من الحفره ...عمق الحفره لا يزيد عن 15 سم ..اذ انه من غير المعقول ان تكون المواصفه تنص على دمك طبقات بارتفاع 20 سم للطبقه ونقوم نحن بالحفر حتى اختراق الطبقه الثانيه ...الانتباه الى ترقيم العينات وفق ترقيم عينات الرمل القياسي الذي خرجنا به من المختبر ....الانتباه الى تلاعب قد يحدث من بعض المقاولين بوضع كتل حجريه في عينة التربه لان هذا يزيد الكثافه الرطبه وبالتالي تزداد الكثافه الجافه



اولا "عمق الردم المطلوب اسفل ارضية المبنى 2 متر , فكم يكون عمق طبقة الردم الواحدة ( طبقا" للمواصفات ) 
ثانيا" اذا كان عمق طبقة الردم 35 سم فكم يكون عمق الحفرة المطلوب لمعرفة الكثافة الحقلية باستخدام المخروط والرمل .


----------



## طارق ابو رجب (23 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك واصلح بالك​
​


----------



## khalidco512 (25 ديسمبر 2014)

هنالك اسباب اعتيادية لهذا الاختلاف متوقعة في كل موقع عمل وهي :
1/ عدم الدقة في تحديد الكثافة الجافة القصوي و المحتوى الرطوبي الامثل في اختبار البركتور.
2/ عدم الدقة في اخذ عينة اختبار البركتور (sampling) .
3/ عدم تجانس المواد و اختلاف التركيب الحبيبي للمواد في الموقع .
وهنالك نقطة هامة جدا يتجاهلها اغلب المهندسين في المختبر و هي عدم عمل تصحيح للكثافة القصوي الجافة على اساس نسبة المواد المحجوزة علي منخل 3/4 وذلك بالمقارنة مع عينة الاختبار في الموقع . وذلك طبقا للاختبار (T224) من الاشتو .
وتنشأ الفكرة النظرية لهذا التصحيح في انه عند عمل اختبار البركتور نستبعد المواد المحجوزة علي منخل 3/4 ونستعيض عنها بمواد اقل حجما في حين نجد ان هذا الاستبعاد للمواد الخشنة لا يتم في الموقع . وكلما زادت نسبة المواد الخشنة (محجوزة على منخل 3/4) زادت اقصى كثافة جافة حتى تصل نسبة المواد المحجوزةعلى منخل 3/4 لاكثر من 30 % وعندها تعتبر نتائج البركتور غير مقبولة .
ويتم في هذا الاختبار اخذ نسبة المواد المحجوزة على منخل 3/4 (أو منخل رقم 4) من حفرة الاختبار بالموقع و مقارنتها بنفس النسبة في اختبار البركتور 
و مرفق ملفين يوضحان طريق عمل هذا التصحيح


----------



## مهندس سمير (25 ديسمبر 2014)

amrnassarallam قال:


> اولا "عمق الردم المطلوب اسفل ارضية المبنى 2 متر , فكم يكون عمق طبقة الردم الواحدة ( طبقا" للمواصفات )
> ثانيا" اذا كان عمق طبقة الردم 35 سم فكم يكون عمق الحفرة المطلوب لمعرفة الكثافة الحقلية باستخدام المخروط والرمل .



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بفرض ان المواصفه تنص على ان سمك الطبقه بعد الرص تساوي 20 سم ...ولكن بسبب خطأ ما (نفترض هنا حسن النوايا ) كانت الطبقه مثلا 30-40 سم ..فالمقاول هنا مسؤول على تامين درجة الرص على اي عمق وبالتالي يتم عمل حفره (تسمح باجراء التجربه )حتى الوصول الى منسوب الطبقه الواجب اختبارها وفق المواصفات ...ومن هذا المستوى نأخذ التجربه كالمعتاد وهو ما يعرف بتجربة ال deep test....ولكن هذا العرف يجب ان لا ينسحب على كل طبقات المشروع 
ان الاختبار لكل طبقه وفق المواصفات امر لا بد منه وذلك كي يغطي المقاول مطالبته الماليه بالفحوصات المخبريه المطلوبه ..قد يقول قائل ولناخذ الوضع لديكم (2 متر )بان 10 طبقات كثيره وهنا يأتي السؤال : ان تسعير العطاء كان اقرارا للعمل بكل ما جاءت به المواصفات ولا توجد اية نيه للغش ..وبالتالي على المختبر الحضور يوميا متابعا تساسل الطبقات ......احيانا يكون الاستشاري وبحكم خبرته قادرا على اعطاء القرار على الطبقه شفويا ويسمح بالعمل في الطبقه التي تليها وهنا يأتي دوره في كيفية تغطية 10 تجارب ورقيا ويدخل في جدال لا نهاية له مع المالك ويتم الرجوع الى عمل ال deep test لكل الطبقات ...لك تحياتي وامنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## amr2021 (25 ديسمبر 2014)

مهندس سمير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بفرض ان المواصفه تنص على ان سمك الطبقه بعد الرص تساوي 20 سم ...ولكن بسبب خطأ ما (نفترض هنا حسن النوايا ) كانت الطبقه مثلا 30-40 سم ..فالمقاول هنا مسؤول على تامين درجة الرص على اي عمق وبالتالي يتم عمل حفره (تسمح باجراء التجربه )حتى الوصول الى منسوب الطبقه الواجب اختبارها وفق المواصفات ...ومن هذا المستوى نأخذ التجربه كالمعتاد وهو ما يعرف بتجربة ال deep test....ولكن هذا العرف يجب ان لا ينسحب على كل طبقات المشروع
> ان الاختبار لكل طبقه وفق المواصفات امر لا بد منه وذلك كي يغطي المقاول مطالبته الماليه بالفحوصات المخبريه المطلوبه ..قد يقول قائل ولناخذ الوضع لديكم (2 متر )بان 10 طبقات كثيره وهنا يأتي السؤال : ان تسعير العطاء كان اقرارا للعمل بكل ما جاءت به المواصفات ولا توجد اية نيه للغش ..وبالتالي على المختبر الحضور يوميا متابعا تساسل الطبقات ......احيانا يكون الاستشاري وبحكم خبرته قادرا على اعطاء القرار على الطبقه شفويا ويسمح بالعمل في الطبقه التي تليها وهنا يأتي دوره في كيفية تغطية 10 تجارب ورقيا ويدخل في جدال لا نهاية له مع المالك ويتم الرجوع الى عمل ال deep test لكل الطبقات ...لك تحياتي وامنياتي بالتوفيق



من فهمى لكلام حضرتك انه نوع الاختبار يختلف حسب عمق الطبقة .


----------



## مهندس سمير (25 ديسمبر 2014)

amrnassarallam قال:


> من فهمى لكلام حضرتك انه نوع الاختبار يختلف حسب عمق الطبقة .



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يقوم الاستشاري عادة بوضع اشارات لكل طبقه (ولتكن كل طبقه مثلا 25 سم حسب المواصفات ) ففي حالتكم لدينا اذا 8 طبقات ...الآن بفرض ان الجرافه وضعت طمم وتم رصه على ارتفاع طبقتين ...هنا الاستشاري سوف بطلب من المقاول ازالة الطبقه الزائده وهذا الامر طبعا مكلف ومرهق (ولكن هذا الامر من حق الاستشاري )
وفي هذه الحاله سوف يقترح المقاول اجراء تجربة ال deep test ليؤكد ان الطبقه السفليه ناجحه (وهنا من حق الاشراف القبول او الاصرار على كشط الطبقه الزائده 
الخلاصه يا عزيزي ان كلا التجربتين واحده 
قد يفاجأ الاستشاري مثلا وبعد يوم عطله ان المقاول قام بوضع خمس طبقات مره واحده ...وعليه سوف يطلب بازالة اربع طبقات والفحص للطبقه الاولى ومن ثم اعادة الطمم والرص طبقه طبقه ..وقد يكون متعاونا (واشك في مثل هذه الحاله فالتعاون قد يكون لطبقه واحده مثلا ) ويكون تعاونه باجراء deep test (عمل عدد من الحفر على عمق 80 سم من اجل الطبقه الاولى واخرى على عمق 60سم واخرى على عمق 40 واخرى على عمق 20 (كل هذا من المنسوب الذي وصل اليه الطمم )...وفي هذا الاجراء طبعا تخريب للتربه 
في احد المشاريع وفي يوم الخميس صادف مرور المالك غلى الموقع وكان المقاول قد بدأ بالطمم (ارتفاع الطمم كان 3 امتار ) وكان الامر ما زال في الطبقه الاولى وبعد مغادرته قام المقاول باستكمال الطمم يومي الجمعه والسبت ..وفي يوم الاحد حضر المالك وكان المقاول في الطبقه الاخيره وبالسؤال افاد الاستشاري بان الامر كان على طبقات وتحت اشرافه المباشر ...ما الذي حدث ؟....تم استبعاد مهندس الاستشاري وتم رفع الطمم بالكامل ولم يؤخذ بمبدأ ال deep test 
لك تحياتي وامنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## najdat52 (25 ديسمبر 2014)

التجربة لها قسمان في احتمالات الغش 
اولا الغش اثناء صب الرمل يجب ان لا نسمح باي اهتزازات في الورشة (محركات مثلا اومطارق) هنا الغش ياتي من الحجم
ثانيا اثناء سحب التربة من الحفرة يجب ان تكون امينا على كل الكمية الماخوذة و لا تهمل اي قطعة او حبة تراب هنا الغش ياتي من الوزن
ثم احسب الغش الذى ياتي من الكثافة
اعد اتجارب بكل ثقة تحت اشرافك
و السلام


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (25 ديسمبر 2014)

مهندس سمير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يقوم الاستشاري عادة بوضع اشارات لكل طبقه (ولتكن كل طبقه مثلا 25 سم حسب المواصفات ) ففي حالتكم لدينا اذا 8 طبقات ...الآن بفرض ان الجرافه وضعت طمم وتم رصه على ارتفاع طبقتين ...هنا الاستشاري سوف بطلب من المقاول ازالة الطبقه الزائده وهذا الامر طبعا مكلف ومرهق (ولكن هذا الامر من حق الاستشاري )
> وفي هذه الحاله سوف يقترح المقاول اجراء تجربة ال deep test ليؤكد ان الطبقه السفليه ناجحه (وهنا من حق الاشراف القبول او الاصرار على كشط الطبقه الزائده
> ...




السلام عليكم

شكرا م . سمير على هذه المشاركات القيمه . طبعا فى مثل المثال الذى قولته يكون الغش من المقاول والاستشارى بالاتفاق مع ان هذ الموضوع من اهم الاعمال ومراحل التنفيذ حيث انه اى خلل فى تربة التأسيس سينتج عنه مشاكل بعد ذلك

انت تعلم انه من حق الاستشارى ومن واجابته ان يحكم السيطره على مجريات الامور داخل الموقع بما لا يؤدى الى تعطيل مراحل التنفيذ او التأثير على البرنامج الزمنى
الاستشارى المحترف يجبر المقاول على ان تكون جميع المراحل تتم ويتم تسليمها وفق نماذج تسليم وتصاريح اعمال وخلافه .
يطلب الاستشارى نتائج اختبار الدمك للطبقة قبل البدء فى الطبقة التى تعلوها ومن هنا يحكم السيطره
كذلك يطلب الاستشارى او يختار الجهه التى ستقوم بالاختبار . فالاستشارى يقبل ويقيم ويختار جميع المكاتب والاجهزه التى يتعامل معها المقاول اثناء التنفيذ
مثلا من حقه ان يطلب ان يتم اجراء الاختبارات عن طريق معمل او مكتب معين او جهاز معين مشهود له بالكفاءه ومن حقه استبعاد اى مكتب لا تتوافر فيه هذه الشروط .
كذلك تبنى الثقه بين المقاول والاستشارى خلال مراحل التنفيذ المختلفه . فالاصل ان يتم اختبار اى شيىء واستلام اى اعمال فبعد مرور مشروع ومشروع اخر ومعاملات مختلفه مع المقاول يبنى لدى الاستشار ى تقييم من ناحية امانه المقاول ومدى صدقه ومدى حرفيته وهكذا 
الموضوع يستحق فعلا المناقشه والدراسة 

تحياتى لك وللاخوة الزملاء


----------



## amr2021 (27 ديسمبر 2014)

مهندس سمير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يقوم الاستشاري عادة بوضع اشارات لكل طبقه (ولتكن كل طبقه مثلا 25 سم حسب المواصفات ) ففي حالتكم لدينا اذا 8 طبقات ...الآن بفرض ان الجرافه وضعت طمم وتم رصه على ارتفاع طبقتين ...هنا الاستشاري سوف بطلب من المقاول ازالة الطبقه الزائده وهذا الامر طبعا مكلف ومرهق (ولكن هذا الامر من حق الاستشاري )
> وفي هذه الحاله سوف يقترح المقاول اجراء تجربة ال deep test ليؤكد ان الطبقه السفليه ناجحه (وهنا من حق الاشراف القبول او الاصرار على كشط الطبقه الزائده
> ...



ارجوا توضيح الاتى :-
1-كم يكون عمق الحفرة عند عمل اختبار المخروط الرملى ؟ هل يجب ان يكون عمق الحفرة = عمق طبقة الردم 
2-شرط اجراء هذا الاختبار على طبقة الردم ؟
وشكرا" للاهتمام .


----------



## مهندس سمير (27 ديسمبر 2014)

amrnassarallam قال:


> ارجوا توضيح الاتى :-
> 1-كم يكون عمق الحفرة عند عمل اختبار المخروط الرملى ؟ هل يجب ان يكون عمق الحفرة = عمق طبقة الردم
> 2-شرط اجراء هذا الاختبار على طبقة الردم ؟
> وشكرا" للاهتمام .



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يكون عمق الحفره يا عزيزي مساويا تقريبا عمق الجهاز القياسي الذي بالمختبر ولكن حتى لو زاد عن ذلك قليلا ..فالمهم ان لا نخترق الطبقه التي قبلها
...عفوا ..لم افهم المقصود بسؤالك الثاني


----------



## amr2021 (27 ديسمبر 2014)

مهندس سمير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يكون عمق الحفره يا عزيزي مساويا تقريبا عمق الجهاز القياسي الذي بالمختبر ولكن حتى لو زاد عن ذلك قليلا ..فالمهم ان لا نخترق الطبقه التي قبلها
> ...عفوا ..لم افهم المقصود بسؤالك الثاني




ما هى اساليب الغش عند اجراء هذا الاختبار ؟


----------



## eng- badri (27 ديسمبر 2014)

انا اشكر المهندس طلعت محمد على جهوده وتوضيحه واشكر كل الزملاء اللى تفاعلوا مع الموضوع لكن انا احب اضيف 
انه عملية الغش تكون اما عن طريق المقاول او يكون عن طريق المهندس الاستشارى بشكل غير مباشر وذلك بتساهله مع النتائج وعدم الدقه بالنتيجه او عن طريق المختبر حيث يتم التلاعب بالنتائج حسب طلب المقاول وشكرا لكم


----------



## عيد حماد (27 ديسمبر 2014)

هناك ثلاث احتمالات :1- لم يتم إجراء تجربة بروكتور بالشكل الصحيح و بالتالي الكثافة العظمى غير دقيقة.
2-إختلاف مواد الردم بين التي تم لها بروكتور و بين المنفذة فعليا.
3- احتمال أن تكون النتائج صحيحة حيث أنه ليس من الضروري 100% بأن تكون الكثافة العظمى الناتجة عن بروكتور أفضل من الكثافة الناتجة عن عملية الرص.
مع العلم بأنه يمكنك أثناء إجراء التجربة تقدير نسبة الرص من أخذ الأوزان بشكل مباشر و تقدير نسبة الرطوبة.و بالتالي يكون لديك فكرة تقريبية عن مقدار الرص.
مع العلم بأنه يمكن رفض الطبقة ليس من خلال شرط الرص وحده
بل من خلال أيضا" نسبة الرطوبة عندما تزيد أو تنقص عن مقدار معين من نسبة الرطوبة الأصولية.


----------



## amr2021 (28 ديسمبر 2014)

عيد حماد قال:


> هناك ثلاث احتمالات :1- لم يتم إجراء تجربة بروكتور بالشكل الصحيح و بالتالي الكثافة العظمى غير دقيقة.
> 2-إختلاف مواد الردم بين التي تم لها بروكتور و بين المنفذة فعليا.
> 3- احتمال أن تكون النتائج صحيحة حيث أنه ليس من الضروري 100% بأن تكون الكثافة العظمى الناتجة عن بروكتور أفضل من الكثافة الناتجة عن عملية الرص.
> مع العلم بأنه يمكنك أثناء إجراء التجربة تقدير نسبة الرص من أخذ الأوزان بشكل مباشر و تقدير نسبة الرطوبة.و بالتالي يكون لديك فكرة تقريبية عن مقدار الرص.
> ...



متى يجب اجراء التجربة ( المخروط الرملى بالموقع ) هل عندما تكون الطبقة غير جافة ام انتظر حتى تجف تماما" .


----------



## amr2021 (28 ديسمبر 2014)

خطوات اجراء اختبار المخروط الرملى بالموقع حالة ( deep depth) وايضا" اختبار البركوكتور القياسى لها .


----------



## عيد حماد (28 ديسمبر 2014)

يفضل إجراء تجربة المخروط الرملي فور الانتهاء من رص الطبقة كي لا تفقد رطوبتها.
أما بروكتور فهي تجري عندما تختار المواد التي سيتم بها عمليات الردم و بعد الموافقة على نوعية التربة المستخدمة.
deep test :يتم بعمل حفرة 1*1م عند أعلى منسوب الطبقة المستهدفة في حال كونها عميقة و يجرى لها تجربة المخروط.و هكذا حتى تصال الطبقة العلوية.
خطوات تجربة بروكتور تجدها في مراجع تجارب الطرق.


----------



## ايمن العديني (12 أبريل 2015)

ممكن تحددلي كم نقطة اخذ اذا معي طريق 1000م طولي بعرض 15م , وكيف حسبتها ارجو الرد


طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يتم تحديد عدد النقاط تؤخذ نقطة لكل 150- 200 م2 من الاحلال ( مثلا 1000 م2 ستم اخذ من 5 - 7 نقاط )
> ويراعى ان تكون النقاط موزعة على كامل مسطح الاحلال وممثله له. ويتم اخذها بطريقة عشوائية غير محدده سلفا .


----------

